# Berkeley Looks To Use Unarmed Workers For Traffic Stops, Ban Cops From Making Stops



## Tailon630 (Jan 17, 2017)

Berkeley Looks To Use Unarmed Workers For Traffic Stops, Ban Cops From Making Stops - The Police Tribune

Here's my favorite part....
"- the Berkeley Department of Transportation (BerkDOT) - which would be staffed with unarmed employees, the East Bay Times reported.
Those employees would be responsible for conducting traffic stops, citing drivers for traffic violations, and issuing parking citations.
Police would be allowed to respond if the drivers pulled a weapon on the city employees."

oh NOW you want us to show up after someone threatened you?? Ya that's GOA


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah...good luck with that!


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

I have used this saying a few times. This is a good example of what this means. If you can retire do it sooner than later. If you have a second career make it your primary. If you have not gotten on the job yet count your blessings and move along . It's time for the cowards and the fools take over.

The Nation that makes a great distinction between its scholars and its warriors will have its thinking done by cowards and its fighting done by fools."
_*- Thucydides*_


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

These city lawmakers are true experts. After all they know traffic stops are just “routine” as they keep saying


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah because the driver who pulls a weapon is just going to sit tight until the police show up.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

HistoryHound said:


> Yeah because the driver who pulls a weapon is just going to sit tight until the police show up.


I'm sure the unarmed DOT worker will be trained in deescalation tactics and will be holding hands with the suspect and talking about their inner childhood trauma long before the Police ever get there


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Sounds like impersonating a police officer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I would ensure that my response would be in obedience to all laws and respectful of all persons, knowing that using lights and sire, or even a loud engine, could cause slave ptsd disorders amongst people of color. I might just get there in about 40 minutes...or not.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

CCCSD said:


> I would ensure that my response would be in obedience to all laws and respectful of all persons, knowing that using lights and sire, or even a loud engine, could cause slave ptsd disorders amongst people of color. I might just get there in about 40 minutes...or not.


And don't call me Shirley!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

It’s like flag men. Who actually obeys them ? I don’t recognize their authority 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

They will be trained by Cartman.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

What would be the consequences of refusing to pull over for a DOT worker? I can’t think of any of the top of my head. What happens when someone blows past a DOT worker doing 65 in a 35? Are they allowed to exceed the speed limit to catch up? What kind of emergency equipment will they have? What sort of training will they have to chase down a speeding vehicle in traffic? Will they have appropriate law-enforcement spec vehicles to do this? I don’t see any of this working out at all, but I’d be excited to sit back with a bowl of popcorn and a slurpee to watch.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Under CA law, in order to be authorized to enforce traffic and misdo laws, they must attend a 40 training module. The can then conduct traffic enforcement, think Meter Maids. The city will hire the disenfranchised and give them powers. Think gang members and uhuru members pulling over only whites. This will be sanctioned by the city as it will show that whites are the only ones who violate the CVC as a privilege.

Good luck getting this crap to fly in court or via POST.


----------

